# Is our generation ADDICTED to mobile/tablet much?



## Flash (Feb 10, 2015)

When i travelled in bus/train while i was a kid, the commuters who don't even know each other will share newspapers among them, and talk about something. Even if two guys were talking about a trivial thing, the whole compartment/bus will listen and others join.

But in our generation, all i can see is "bowed head looking on a mobile/tablet/laptop" on public vehicles. As soon as people got into the bus/train, they find a place or stand around in the corner, take their mobiles and see movie/hear songs/play games/read news in it. At any time, 7/8 people are engaged in mobile and the 1/8 read newspaper/scare at the window. Where's the casual speech or the pen friends gone?

Even the school kids are having mobiles and seeing movies (which also possess a risk of viewing scandal videos, if may) along with other kids. 

I commute in train daily, all i can see is this.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> When i travelled in bus/train while i was a kid, the commuters who don't even know each other will share newspapers among them, and talk about something. Even if two guys were talking about a trivial thing, the whole compartment/bus will listen and others join.
> 
> But in our generation, all i can see is "bowed head looking on a mobile/tablet/laptop" on public vehicles. As soon as people got into the bus/train, they find a place or stand around in the corner, take their mobiles and see movie/hear songs/play games/read news in it. At any time, 7/8 people are engaged in mobile and the 1/8 read newspaper/scare at the window. Where's the casual speech or the pen friends gone?
> 
> ...



Times have changed, move on!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

not our generation, but post 1996 generation is.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't think it is a generation thing, but an age thing
teenagers and young adults are more self involved
middle aged people and senior citizens feel the need to talk more
maybe when we get older, we will pocket our devices and look around

also mobiles are primarily communication devices, it's not like they are engrossed in isolation, they are probably involved in a conversation not restricted by location


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 10, 2015)

yes, much (again, not my gen, but later ones)! mobile screens - makes ppl bow their heads automatically, without them having to think to do it. drilled in the subconscious. awareness about surroundings very low. harmful. but a good move to ignore/slip out of the attention of those whom one doesn't wish to interact with!

its riling to see a friend/relative who comes home, but spends much of his time as a 'bow-head', texting away his energy instead of interacting or/and watching a movie properly. feels like smashing his face with his phone!

 new kids are as possessive of their mumma-puppa's giant phones and iphones, as a dog is of its owner's car. but yes, probably age-thing more. as they would grow, past 30s or hopefully may be much earlier, these and other tech-toys would be relegated to pockets and dusty corners. disillusionment does come with materials, sooner or later. 

P.S. - waah! a new term coined for cellphone-junkies - 'bow-heads'! 
a maths teacher in middle-high used to comment on those who used to look down to escape attention/scolding - "neechey mundi, paataal dhundhi!" (loosely, 'bow your head, and you'll find the underworld/hell', or, 'only those look down who are trying to search for/go to the underworld'!).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Not us but our Toddlers are over addicted with PC and Mobile gaming. Stupid me. 
My 4year old daughter plays mobile games like she was a PRO. Even I cannot play like her. All High Scores are by her.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2015)

^wow. That's a good thing, they are just familiar with it, would not call it addiction.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2015)

The Answer is YES...that's a harsh truth

I saw some people take it to Bathroom also while bathing 
why



Spoiler



bcoz they want to Listen to Music during Bath


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Not us but our Toddlers are over addicted with PC and Mobile gaming. Stupid me.
> My 4year old daughter plays mobile games like she was a PRO. Even I cannot play like her. All High Scores are by her.


Ahhh you think mobile technology is your ally? You merely adopted the mobile. She was born in it, molded by it.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2015)

Naah....it's more of an age thing. A time will come in their life when they will get bored of the virtual does and will start hunting for entertainment and socialism in physical realm.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Naah....it's more of an age thing. A time will come in their life when they will get bored of the virtual does and will start hunting for entertainment and socialism in physical realm.



Correct.

Also someone who doesn't have hobbies and or plays some sport they have nothing better to do.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2015)

The second thing I missed to mention, was the ease of access . Who wouldn't want everything at their fingertips.
Emails , banking , office work , chatting , sharing , etc.
For instance , let's say I quote your post right now and if you use tapatalk , you will definitely get a notification in matter of few seconds. Rest is self explanatory.....


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 13, 2015)

The one thing I am tired about this generation of mobiles is the way mobiles look..  All of them look the freaking same.

I really hope in the coming years or two we see some change & see some different & good looking designs,  may be flip, slide   to make a comeback.  It'd be great to have some variety. 

On topic, I agree with the op.  Its annoying at social places, its like a sign  that says do not disturb me.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

This is what being less social means. I like being alone with less poking of others nose in my business. If I want to go outside I can but that should not be a compulsion and only option like in the past.


----------



## Flash (Feb 13, 2015)

.. and I forgot to mention the people who cross the road with their eyes on the screen and ears on the headphones. 
They're a risk to both riders and themselves.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> .. and I forgot to mention the people who cross the road with their eyes on the screen and ears on the headphones.
> They're a risk to both riders and themselves.



i think there was a news sometime back of some student getting killed by an oncoming train (in Mumbai i think), which s/he failed to notice, on account of the earphones and mobile taking her/his attention. it must not have been just a one-off unfortunate incident.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 17, 2015)

Addiction is everywhere, about everything, all the time.. You can't live without it...

What happen when there will be no Mobile, Computer, nothing.. only humans.. There will be some addictions..
Just observe the animals, what kind of addiction they have.. 

Strong point in humans is "Thinking ability" can make you weak sometimes.. So better don't think anything about that let it go...


----------



## Nue (Feb 17, 2015)

Just because you saw some people fiddling with their phones on a train doesn't mean they're all _addicted_. I don't see how small talk is any better than, say, reading some article or listening to music on your phone.



Hrishi said:


> Naah....it's more of an age thing. A time will come in their life when they will get bored of the virtual does and will start hunting for entertainment and *socialism *in physical realm.



Doubt it.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 17, 2015)

Nue said:


> Just because you saw some people fiddling with their phones on a train doesn't mean they're all _addicted_. I don't see how small talk is any better than, say, reading some article or listening to music on your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it.


Sure , you can.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't see the difference really. Even if the screen is some magical kingdom where you get lost for hours and go on heroic quests for epic loot, it is still real, it is just not in meatspace. That in no way means that this magical kingdom is somehow less enriching or less useful in your personal growth than the things available "in the real world". If anything, you are having more focused experiences with like minded people. You are still socialising and interacting. At the end of the day, the treasure you have is not the gear drops or the rare weapon, but the friends you made along the way. Saying you are addicted to screens is like saying you are addicted to meatspace. 
Yep, there is scope for addiction, and it can be physically damaging if you are not aware of your real surroundings, not denying that, but don't see anything inherently wrong in using touchscreens for long periods of time.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

I am someone who prefer texting over talking. Is there anyone who is along side me?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am someone who prefer texting over talking. Is there anyone who is along side me?



very much alongside, may be even ahead of you (have been in the 'lips-shut' mode with the phone since years before whatsapp or android had surfaced)! 
my reasons for that may differ from yours, but yes, i prefer to talk only if its absolutely essential (and if texting is not viable)! but then, i don't even prefer/want to talk on a landline. same, since many years now.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> very much alongside, may be even ahead of you (have been in the 'lips-shut' mode with the phone since years before whatsapp or android had surfaced)!
> my reasons for that may differ from yours, but yes, i prefer to talk only if its absolutely essential (and if texting is not viable)! but then, i don't even prefer/want to talk on a landline. same, since many years now.



And I thought that I was the only ine with this philosophy


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And I thought that I was the only ine with this philosophy



*i.imgur.com/ogKJ3VNl.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 15, 2015)

a woman loses life over people's penchant for snap-clicking and 'social-sharing' crap:

Apathetic Kolkatans take photos but leave accident victim to die - The Times of India


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 15, 2015)

I think it's the technology that has become affordable & also due to security reasons parents give children mobiles.
When i was in college in 2003-2006 i was barely given Nokia 3310.
But now a days, the phones are bought for entertainment purpose more.

And yes today we see too many people addicted to mobiles.
Walking on roads with headphone in ears-almost walking like a dumb.

Diseases related to neck are surely coming in future for humans.

Just my thoughts, correct me if I'm wrong anywhere


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2015)

Indian Doctors Warn of Gadget Addiction Consequences


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> Indian Doctors Warn of Gadget Addiction Consequences



My grandfather warn me thrice a day


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 16, 2015)

Our generation ? not really. The kids may be, but it doesn't matter. You should introduce them to everything else, be more fun than the tablet. They will be with you. Obviously if you can't get your kid to play they will stick to tablet.
Also kids need other kids to play sports with, then they will certainly dump tablets.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> Indian Doctors Warn of Gadget Addiction Consequences



there was also a study published in newspapers some years back about how modern man is a feeble 'version' of his earlier generations, on account of his over-dependence and attachment to tech-toys and technology in general. 



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Our generation ? not really. The kids may be,  but it doesn't matter. You should introduce them to everything else, be  more fun than the tablet. They will be with you. Obviously if you can't  get your kid to play they will stick to tablet.
> Also kids need other kids to play sports with, then they will certainly dump tablets.



agreed! however, the little devils still get opportunities to grab the mobiles/tablets at other times. IMHO they should be (taught to get) exhausted in physical and mental activities from early age, to be left with little energy and interest to spend on such things.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> there was also a study published in newspapers some years back about how modern man is a feeble 'version' of his earlier generations, on account of his over-dependence and attachment to tech-toys and technology in general.



yup. sounds legit. At least the gigantopithecus could have handled smartphones with bigger screens. 
*i.imgur.com/ouIJGgp.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 16, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yup. sounds legit. At least the gigantopithecus could have handled smartphones with bigger screens.



hehe. dear giganto looks more like a chimp on gamma-ray medication in the pic, while the sapien looks too fit and agile rather than someone sitting and punching on his laptop-kb like me now.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 16, 2015)

Last month when I went to railway station I saw a board/notice.It read
"Fix the touch screen of ticket vending machine -DYFI"
The generation gap is creating problems ,as the one who dont use/use less,will find problems with ones using too much.After 20 -30 years everything will be okay


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yup. sounds legit. At least the gigantopithecus could have handled smartphones with bigger screens.
> *i.imgur.com/ouIJGgp.jpg



Oh so phones came before the users


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes I agree that the next-gen is addicted to mobile phones and tablets. But the fault lies in the too parenting. The parents should not to let kids or siblings get addicted to devices in very young age.
Things are made to be addictive and attractive in this age. Keeping your siblings away from such an effect is very important for their future. Let them handle such devices only after they attain a specific age, you know, when they mature.
Apart from that, video games can be addictive too. Now there can be many reasons for compulsion for video games, but the best theory I like is that Video Games are made to be won. Say Rohit is a 13 year old boy who plays video games, we will take Call Of Duty MW2, now in real life he is an average kid, but in CoD he is MLG PRO, in school his grades are average but in CoD in every match he pulls up a double digit killstreak, in real life he is not really good at maths or sciences and for this he is punished, in CoD his clanmates hail him as a war hero. 

From the above example we can say that Rohit gets:
1.Sense of satisfaction from playing CoD.
2.Sense of Importance from his clansmate.

Now the question comes, should he quit CoD? 
Why should he? He is pretty good at it, no one should stop doing what they are good at. He is happy playing CoD and he would not hesitate to play a match or two even if he has to give his finals tomorrow.

On the other hand In Real Life(Short IRL) Rohit is not good at maths or sciences, he is shouted upon and punished. He will have to work hard to get back on track in science or maths plus he might still get abuses for you know trying, I have seen many of my fellow classmates who are weak in maths get punished or abused upon because they really really failed at even trying. They have to do something that makes them happy and in this case, Rohit is sure to play CoD.

For Rohit, CoD is his escape goat from the bad reality he is living in. He plays it because he feels happy, it makes him look badass when he bags in 20 straight kills and dominates the match. His parents won't like because they might not understand why their son plays so much of video game and so they are unable to undermine the root cause.
And very very quickly, Rohit's attention will shift from reality to virtual world of videogames where he lives happily ever after.
And then he becomes an addict.

Oh wait this post is for tablet and mobiles.
Well the above example can be applied to them too.


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2015)

Most people i see on the train are either playing games, listening to music, watching a movie, reading an article via phone, or texting chatting. I mostly do listening to music and texting / chatting (mainly for the purposes of urgent things needed to attend to).

My point is... yeah. the more gadgets we have or the more we advance in technology, the more people are multitasking - thus less time to have some casual conversation to a stranger. They have so many things to do now.

I would rather spend my time fixing my life, communicating to my friends online than having a short conversation with a stranger on a short period of time.... Unless....

She's a very pretty girl that i don't know of that i couldn't resist knowing her name.


----------



## theterminator (May 20, 2015)

mobile has revolutionized the way we use it for communication ...much of its credit goes to Steve Jobs () for creating a supercomputer that fits in our pocket. Many years ago who would've thought they could post using an app on their phone to TDF ...and its not limited to kids, grown adults like me are addicted to it


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2015)

haha yeah maybe smartphones are just one of the reasons we don't pick up random conversations. We just don't unless we have something to gain by it


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2015)

I read an article on HT paper that 6 months old toddler and above age children are addicted to mobile worrying parents


----------



## madanforever4u (May 20, 2015)

You will see your imagined dream if solar storm came. Because if there is no phones and laptops then in any generation they will definitely talk to another person. *god gave people to love gadjets to use but what we doing we loves gadjets and uses people*


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2015)

Stop giving children mobile at a tender age. My sister used this method and her children are not at all addicted to it. And if they use their tab it will be on hour basis.


----------

